# TUG Membership renewal / expiration date



## Makai Guy

*TUG MEMBERSHIP RENEWAL / EXPIRATION DATE*

When the time to renew your membership approaches you'll be sent an emailed reminder with instructions for renewal.  *Be sure the email address in your TUG Member account is up to date to enable you to receive these notices.*  If you need help updating the email address in your TUG Member account, see *this post*.


*DIRECT RENEWAL LINK*: *http://renewal.tug2.net*


*FIND YOUR CURRENT EXPIRATION DATE:*

Log into your TUG Member account, using the Username and Password you have established for the Member Login system, here: *Member Sign-in Page*.

You'll see a form that looks like this:






When successfully logged in, you will be taken to your Member Dashboard.  The MY MEMBERSHIP area contains your user information:







You will find your TUG Membership expiration date in the MY MEMBERSHIP box as shown below:


----------

